# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Μετατραυματικό στρεσ

## Hex

Η ψυχολόγος μου μου μίλησε για αυτό, αλλά αυτό που συναιβει σε εμένα δεν ήταν τόσο ακραίο. Ήταν ένα βίαιο σκηνικό συνοδεία σεξουαλικής παρενόχλησης από γνωστό μου άτομο και ψυχολογική κακοποίηση από το ίδιο. Αυτό που μου είπε βέβαια είναι ότι της έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο καιρό με επιρρεαζει και το πόσο έντονο που σκέφτηκε ότι μπορεί να είχα τέτοιου τύπου τραύματα στο παρελθόν, αλλά εγώ δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα. Και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ τώρα,, μπορείχει καποι@ μετατραυματικό στρες απο όχι τόσο ακραία γεγονότα;

----------


## speedn28

Το θεμα είναι οτι εσενα σε σοκαρε το γεγγονος αυτο για μένα δωσε χρόνο στον ευατό σου και μην πιέζεσαι να το ξεπεράσει γιατι θα πιέσει τον οργανισμό σου και ισως να τα κάνεις χειρότερα, εντάξει ήταν μια επίθεση σεξουαλικης παρενόχλησης που ισως δεν την περίμενες η σε ξάφνιασε η ένοιωσες να σε ταπεινώνει η ολη φάση για αυτο σε σόκαρε....για μένα δωσε χρόνο στον ευατό σου....

----------


## amelia1996

Ναι, μπορει. Εισαι καλυτερα?

----------


## Katerina2015

Και εγώ παλιά είχα κάτι παρόμοιο γέννησα πριν δύο χρόνια δεν με ρπασε η νάρκωση και έπαθα κρίση πανικού

----------


## Constantly curious

> Και εγώ παλιά είχα κάτι παρόμοιο γέννησα πριν δύο χρόνια δεν με ρπασε η νάρκωση και έπαθα κρίση πανικού


Έκανες καισαρική και συνέχισαν παρόλο που ξύπνησες; σου έκαναν μέθη μετά; ξεκίνησες ψυχοθεραπεία για να ανταπεξελθεις σε βρέφος μητρότητα και σοκ;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό. Εμενα πήγαν να μπουν στο εξοχικό μου ενω ημουν μεσα και εκανα 2 3 χρονια να το ξεπερασω... Μην σου φαινεται περίεργο απο θεμα χρονου. Ο καθε ανθρωπος θελει τον χρόνο του

----------


## Hex

Το μετατραυματικό δεν υπάρχει πια, αλλά μου έμεινε κουσούρι. Δεν κάνω σεξ πια και δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου λίμπιντο από τότε.

----------


## TheShadow

εγω βιωνω εντονο μετατραυματικο στρες σαν τους στρατιωτες..Πριν ενα χρονο παραιτηθηκα απο τη προηγουμενη δουλεια μου με πολυ βαρια καρδια στην οποια εδωσα ολη μου τη ψυχη για να στηθει να πετυχει να γινει γνωστη και ν αγαπηθει απο το κοσμο ενω εκει που δουλευα-πιο σκληρα και αστματητα απο ολους-μου φερονταν σαν σκουπιδι με συκοφαντουσαν και με υπομονευαν και στο τελος οταν μετα απο αρκετες οχλησεις στον ιδιοκτητη να φερει ενα βοηθο γιατι η δουλεια ηταν μεγαλη και ενα ατομο δε γινεται να βγαζει 3 δουλεια οπως συνηθισε απο μενα μου εφερε την γκομενα του υπευθυνου που δεν ηξερε ουτε τα βασικα τη βοηθησα ,τη καθοδηγησα και στο τελος σε μια παρουσιαση του μαγαζιου σε εκπομπη εντυποσιαστηκαν με το κομματι μου και την παρουσιασν και δωσανε τα ευσημα του ιδρωτα,του κοπου και του μοσθου που τοσους μηνες εριξα στα χερια τα δικα της.Παρουσιασαν για να την προωθησουν τη δικη μου τη δουλεια για δικη της.Μηνες τωρα βλεπω εφιαλτες και δεν μπορω να ησυχασω.Νιωθω οτι τιποτα δε μου ταιριαζει ,ολα θα ειναι σαν αυτο.Δε το εχω ξεπερασει.Πολλες φορες οι εφιαλτες συνοδευονται με ταχυκαρδια,πονοκεφαλο,ψυχο πλακωμα και απεριοριστη οργη...

----------

